# Post what you have done to prove your loyalty to the Emperor



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I have proved my loyalty to the emperor and his subjects by nicknaming my Nintendo DS "Sanguinis".


Lets here you


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have no loyalty to the Corpse god or his worshippers.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

A belief in something greater than themselves is akin to a belief in the Greater Good. Only slightly misplaced. I see no reason why the gue'la imperium shouldn't be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I had the 'Emperor Confronts Horus' painting tattooed across my chest and named my first son Emperor Of Mankind

We call him Maney for short


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i have a guard army.

galahad, i rreally really hope youre joking


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i really hope he's not...


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I have the Aquilla tattoo'ed on my back, goes across my shoulders. Got it done when I was young and stupid, but what can you do? :shock:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I pay for overpriced models that compared to lots of other companies have boring plain detailing and have a boring basic Rule system and for 13years, that alone should prove my loyalty. (I still have no idea why I still do it)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

so very true, ive killed necrons countless times and folow the morals of the space marine and honour the Emperor in various ways.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I have 2 loyalist armies (not cheap) with a 3rd (hopefully) on the way. I have killed many a grenskin and traitor. And (believe it or not) im a human, and the imperium is also known as the imperium of MAN, not tau, not orc, not necron or eldar, But human.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

duh. thats why humans lead it, humans are in it and humans die for it!!!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I gave the Emperor a wedgee! Don't think that counts though! Oh and Firewolf, where are you from, and have you ever worked for GW?

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

I traded away my Eldar and Necron armies so I could start Space marines and Guard. But Tau are still my #1.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

death to the false emporer...

i will drink superglue before i convert fully from chaos


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Just for S&G, I've made some purity seals from strips of paper, hot wax, and a skull emblem stamp. I've got one hanging from my right bracer for middle ages combat reenactment, and I've etched the Fide Imperialis down the edge of my longsword. I also have a handful of the things stuck to my wall. I'm such a huge nerd that I make a new one to commemorate every RTT victory. 

Recently, a Mormon missionary on campus asked me if he could talk to me about Jesus. I told him he could talk to me about Jesus if I could talk to him about the Immortal Emperor. It was a good laugh... he took me up on it, too, since he didn't get that I was completely kidding. So, I had to tell him about the glory that is the corpse upon the Throne. Somewhere in town, there's a Mormon missionary who knows the word of the Emperor.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

@TSOH: I make purity seals too! Of course, mine are _Impurity_ seals, but hey...it's close! 

I do not pledge my loyalty to foolish men or Chaos...I sell my sword (well, bolter) to the highest bidder. For the Reclaimed, for Glory unending! I also have a Chaos Star tattooed on my shoulder. Black and spiky. 

-Dirge


----------



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

What Have I done? I sent him a christmas card! lol


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i yell "faith is my shield!!" every time i roll my armor saves


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Just for S&G, I've made some purity seals from strips of paper, hot wax, and a skull emblem stamp. I've got one hanging from my right bracer for middle ages combat reenactment, and I've etched the Fide Imperialis down the edge of my longsword. I also have a handful of the things stuck to my wall. I'm such a huge nerd that I make a new one to commemorate every RTT victory.
> 
> Recently, a Mormon missionary on campus asked me if he could talk to me about Jesus. I told him he could talk to me about Jesus if I could talk to him about the Immortal Emperor. It was a good laugh... he took me up on it, too, since he didn't get that I was completely kidding. So, I had to tell him about the glory that is the corpse upon the Throne. Somewhere in town, there's a Mormon missionary who knows the word of the Emperor.


 aWSOME

I'll try that next time....answering the door naked works as well.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

True, but you can't very well do that in the middle of a busy campus. Besides, it was an interesting challenge to preach the Emperor's word with a straight face.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm working on a looted golden throne :biggrin:

Time to make the emperor orky and paint him red to go fasta :mrgreen:


----------



## Death Jester (Feb 6, 2008)

I referr to god as "the emperor" every time i go to church! the preist gave out to me but i dont care much lol!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I have started using the phrase oh my emporer instead of oh my god


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

I carved the Mark of Khorne into my arm once.... Oh, that's not showing loyalty to the Emperor.... Riiiiiiiight, nevermind.


----------



## Death Jester (Feb 6, 2008)

i painted an aqquilla onto my friends hair while he slept.....thaat was a fun trip lol


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I flushed the golden throne, slaughtered the entire Adeptus Custodes when they tried to kill me for it, and wrote "HORUS RULES!!!" all over the Emperor's palace. Oh, wait, what I did to PROVE my loyalty? .........................Well,I have a marine army.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

> Recently, a Mormon missionary on campus asked me if he could talk to me about Jesus. I told him he could talk to me about Jesus if I could talk to him about the Immortal Emperor. It was a good laugh... he took me up on it, too, since he didn't get that I was completely kidding. So, I had to tell him about the glory that is the corpse upon the Throne. Somewhere in town, there's a Mormon missionary who knows the word of the Emperor.


OMFG that made me laugh so hard...that is so []D [] []V[] []D i cant handle it
imma try that on my mormon friend in your honor


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I slaughtered 25 genestealers, 3 'nid warriors, 30 guants and a carnifex (with a LASGUN) with 2 squads of guards, a leman russ and a chimera.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Culler said:


> I'm working on a looted golden throne :biggrin:
> 
> Time to make the emperor orky and paint him red to go fasta :mrgreen:



OMG! I would love to see an Orky Emperor! that would be amazing!


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

well as we al know that every one under the age or 13 is the spawn of chaos i like to kill the spawn, and i beat them in regular games.

i also have 3 space marines chapters a witch hunter and daemon hunter army and i am currently making my guard a whole 6000pts so they can stand alone against any chaos army.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

As Wraith said I have no loyalty to the corpse god...all praise Grandfather Nurgle.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

I bestowed his followers a quick death and granted some of them a nice place on my trophy rack.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

roberto2391 said:


> well as we al know that every one under the age or 13 is the spawn of chaos i like to kill the spawn, and i beat them in regular games.


I have never been so insulted in my life! I am loyal to the emperor, and shall never be corrupted by the dark forces of chaos, regardless of my age!


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

roberto2391 said:


> well as we al know that every one under the age or 13 is the spawn of chaos i like to kill the spawn, and i beat them in regular games.


Strange, I don't remember being a disgusting, tiny, insane monster when I was a kid. My friends on the other hand...................


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> I have never been so insulted in my life! I am loyal to the emperor, and shall never be corrupted by the dark forces of chaos, regardless of my age!


Every one knows age matter, it ok as soon as you turn 14 i will cleanse your sole with the might of the emperor.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

I show my loyalty to the Emperor by having an amrourd battle group ready to deploy at any given time.

IF??? my guard fail then i have no option but to deploy the 2nd Company of Fleash Tearers.
May the Emperor have mercy on there souls for the Fleash Tearers they will not!

If these are to fail in there duty to the Emperor then i will viral bomb the planit with my fleet. (bit harsh i know but hey it war)


----------

